# Having some trouble...She won't poop



## smaughunter (Apr 27, 2012)

So I just moved to a new place Sunday night and Kiora pooped on Sunday...but as far as I can tell she hasn't since. I don't think she is constipated or blocked...she isn't straining with nothing coming out. It is as if she has absolutely no desire or need to poop. She has been peeing fine. On Monday and Tuesday I fed her her usual: Monday sardines and egg with shell, Tuesday bone in chicken. On Wednesday I fed her boneless pork with beef organs thinking that would give her some inspiration. Nope. Yesterday I fed her a small meal of beef heart and egg, no shell. She still hasn't pooped nor has she shown any interest in pooping. Today I put on a glove and went probing...I could feel something up there and I thought since I probed up there she would need to poop. Nope. I stood outside with her for 45 minutes and she would not poop. 

I really don't know what I should do. She is acting perfectly normal, she is active and playful but not restless. Her abdomen does not appear distended. Right now she is taking a nap, cozy as you please. I have been taking her out 4-5 times a day plus a long walk...she often poops on walks but not these past days. I have looked all over the house for a secret corner she might be pooping in and haven't found anything. 

Again she is not trying to poop and having problems. She won't go through the motions at all. As far as I can tell she is refusing to poop. 

I was thinking of fasting her tonight. Is that a good idea? Any suggestions? 

I guess if she still won't poop by Monday she'll have to go to the vet.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

If it was me I would fast her. Observe. Feed boneless. Then, vet if nothing comes out over the next couple of days. Since being on raw my dogs are very regular now. 

Keep an eye on the belly. 


Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Are you sure she didn't go and you missed it? That seems like a long time to go without a turd and she's not distressed about it. What's her normal poo schedule? My older girl didn't change the poo routine at all when we switched to raw but my male has gone from at least 2x a day to 1x a day or sometimes every other day so we've been keeping a paranoid eye on the situation since he had gotten constipated and clearly struggled a bit to go in the first couple weeks. I can't believe the walks haven't helped, that's what we have done if concerned and it seems to get things "moving". She probably snuck a little one out and thinks you are bonkers.


----------



## smaughunter (Apr 27, 2012)

Normally she goes once a day in the afternoon or evening anytime from 5-9 pm. She's been on raw for over 4 months so I don't think whatever is happening is response to the diet. The only think I can think is that it is some type of reaction to the move. 

The only way she could have pooped without me knowing was if she pooped somewhere in the house and I can't find it. This new place has a really lousy fence so I have been taking her out on the leash every time. I have been looking all over the house with no success. But to be fair there are boxes everywhere so she could have potentially pooped in a box or something and I haven't found it. I mean I can't smell anything but raw poops aren't very stinky. 

Either way if I neither witness her poop nor find any poop in the house she will go to the vet on Monday. I am just hoping things can be resolved naturally.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ha, I could have written this exact thread. Mol hasn't pooped, (that I am aware of) since Monday. She's acting perfectly normal as well, so I'm not worried, she'll go when she's ready. She may have pooped 3 nights ago when I let her out for a pee and she went out of sight behind the neighbours ute, but I don't think so because he would have moaned about it being on his perfect lawn.
So, yeah, I understand where you are coming from, but as long as our pups are acting perfectly fine, then I don't think we've got too much to be worried about. I'll let you know if anything changes!
Oh yeah, Mol's been on raw for 2-1/2 - 3 years now. Beats me.


----------



## smaughunter (Apr 27, 2012)

Well...that makes me feel a bit better. I guess what I will do is fast her tonight and walk her like usual, If she still doesn't poop I will give her another boneless meal with organ on Saturday...again no success I will fast Sunday...Vet Monday.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I would give a big ole' hunk of liver and some fish oil to get things moving. If she is acting fine definitely don't panic, but whenever my dogs go more than a couple days without pooping (which is rare) they get a big hunk of liver and extra fish oil.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if she is acting normally, fasting her won't resolve the issue. if anything, it gives her nothing to poop.

if her belly is nice and soft and she's not in pain and she's not exhibiting symptoms, i'd feed her a regular meal, but i would feed boneless and maybe add a little liver...

if you add too much, you could easily go the other way.....

watch her and feel her.....and if she really doesn't poop by monday, take her to the vet....

she may also need fluids...you could make some liver broth......


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, if she's dehydrated, the colan absorbs water from the stool and the stool then becomes hard. Encourage her to drink as much as you can. Mol's tummy is fine not hard or painful or anything, she's drinking, eating and happy. I'm feeding her boneless meals too, my thinking is that she needs food to digest and push the 'plug' out. Hopefully both of our little beasts will go this weekend. 
Have you tried a good long walk? I have, lots of them, didn't work.


----------



## smaughunter (Apr 27, 2012)

She pooped! This morning. it was not as big as i expected but a bit larger than her usual and firm but not sandy. Hurray! I never thought I'd be so happy to see a dog poop!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

smaughunter said:


> She pooped! This morning. it was not as big as i expected but a bit larger than her usual and firm but not sandy. Hurray! I never thought I'd be so happy to see a dog poop!



we all know the feeling of pure relief.....


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Congratulations .... it's a poop!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Speak of the devil. Mol woke me up at 12.33pm last night to go outside. Same thing. I knew she would in her own time, but this has been the longest time ever. Glad your pup is ok and you can relax and go forward knowing these things happen from time to time. I so believe the secret to raw feeding is 'know your dog'.


----------

